# TMC V2 Pro Regulator?



## Martin cape (6 Feb 2013)

Does anyone have this regulator with built in solenoid and needle valve? I need a new reg and found this. It's either this or pay double for the JBL reg and solenoid.


----------



## tim (6 Feb 2013)

I have both mate needle valve on the jbl is more accurate other than that both fairly solid off the shelf reg's


----------



## Martin cape (6 Feb 2013)

So do you think the JBL is worth the extra £80 or so?

Is TMC a European or Asian brand?


----------



## JenCliBee (6 Feb 2013)

Pretty good, well built reg's but i don't think the working pressure is adjustable which causes it to have problems running an UP atomiser.


----------



## Martin cape (6 Feb 2013)

I'm planning on using it with a ceramic diffuser till I get my external filter with reactor sorted. So low pressure will be fine.


----------



## JenCliBee (6 Feb 2013)

Martin cape said:


> I'm planning on using it with a ceramic diffuser till I get my external filter with reactor sorted. So low pressure will be fine.


 

You cant go wrong then mate


----------



## Martin cape (6 Feb 2013)

Spot on. Just want a solid consistent reg. One I have now, working pressure fluctuates sometimes and the bubble count can change by 1-2 bubbles per second from one day to the next without touching anything, which is no good when it starts and I'm at work. Need a consistent one.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Feb 2013)

Jbl m001 all the way.

The working pressure IS adjustable on this reg, and runs an UP atomiser flawlessly.

Cheers,


----------



## tim (6 Feb 2013)

Martin cape said:


> So do you think the JBL is worth the extra £80 or so?
> 
> Is TMC a European or Asian brand?


If its accuracy your after and adjustable working pressure it's worth the extra cash IMO


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Feb 2013)

Don't get me wrong, TMC are an amazing company with so many fantastic products. 

But Jbl's regs are the better of the two by a long way I've heard. Plus the TMC doesnt fit standard threads like FE's I don't think.


----------



## Martin cape (6 Feb 2013)

The TMC have 2 options, an American one and DIN477. Swaying more towards JBL like.


----------



## tim (6 Feb 2013)

Din 477 is the one that fits fe's other one fits paintball canisters.


----------



## JenCliBee (6 Feb 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Don't get me wrong, TMC are an amazing company with so many fantastic products.
> 
> But Jbl's regs are the better of the two by a long way I've heard. Plus the TMC doesn't fit standard threads like FE's I don't think.


 

I have to disagree tbh, the only down side in comparison is the non adjustable working pressure but for build quality, me personally would chose the TMC everytime, ive own and used more than one of both and just found the JBL quite a cheap feel in comparison... it's just the non adjusting working pressure can be a problem on the TMC sometimes.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Feb 2013)

JenCliBee said:


> I have to disagree tbh, the only down side in comparison is the non adjustable working pressure but for built quality, me personally would chose the TMC everytime, ive own and used more than one of both and just found the JBL quite a cheap feel in comparison... it's just the non adjusting working pressure can be a problem on the TMC sometimes.




Ive heard the TMC ones aren't as good, but haven't used one. Im a massive TMC fan, so wouldn't be knocking them. 

The working pressure in todays diffusion method means its substandard in comparison to the JBL, the ability to work at higher pressures ~2-2.5bar make these units superior as you can use in line 'super' diffusers.


----------



## foxfish (6 Feb 2013)

Here is mine, 12 years old now.


----------



## JenCliBee (6 Feb 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Ive heard the TMC ones aren't as good, but haven't used one. Im a massive TMC fan, so wouldn't be knocking them.
> 
> The working pressure in todays diffusion method means its substandard in comparison to the JBL, the ability to work at higher pressures ~2-2.5bar make these units superior as you can use in line 'super' diffusers.


 

I totally agree hence why i purposely mentioned the lack of being able to change the working pressure, substandard i don't agree with, there is many other methods of diffusion that it works perfectly fine with and methods that many still use... for this reason alone, it is still a perfectly usable product.

But.... saying all that, they are both excellent reg's and whichever the OP chooses, he will certainly not be disappointed ... for me the build quality and feel is just far superior over the JBL ones.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Feb 2013)

Shame lunapet are no more! Their regulators are legendary! Never heard anything bad about one, I have used one non stop for the last 6 years!


----------



## Martin cape (6 Feb 2013)

Bit of a debate lol. 

Well I do not need to be able to adjust the working pressure since I won't need any high pressure bubbling into a reactor. People say the TMC is a good build. What's the needle valve feel like on those? Again, good build quality?


----------



## cqman (7 Feb 2013)

Well George Farmer used the TMC V2 Pro Regulator with a UP inline co2 atomizer (best atomizer you can buy) before and love it so don`t think just BUY and  tell us how you get on.
http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/tmc-v2-co2-pressure-regulator-pro.html
Atomizers


----------



## Martin Osmond (7 Feb 2013)

I have literally just set mine up on a fe. I know nothing about this sort of thing but it is really well made and is working on a up inline. The needle valve goes from one bubble every couple of seconds to loads of bubbles and seems fairly responsive to me although I cant compare it to anything else.

I have a couple of questions of my own , hope you dont mind.

I bought it second hand from someone on here and when I got it one of the gagues said 50 and the other 0.
I assume the one that said 0 was the working pressure as when it is all connected this goes up to just ovwr 2 bar. That in itself I thought was strangr as im sure I have read they work at abiut 1.7, although I may be wrong can anyone confirm?
The other  gauge that said 50 went straight to 0 when I opend up the fe which surely is wrong as the fe is brand new?


----------



## Martin cape (7 Feb 2013)

TMC ordered. 90 day warranty from store anyway so if I'm not happy, it can go back


----------

